# free tickets for barnyard show



## jguile415 (1/12/15)

Hey guys! I know it's off topic but I'm doing a show called Platinum Jukebox at the Rivonia Barnyard Theatre...we have some tickets to give away for tonight (1st December) show starts at 8pm. Let me know if anyone is interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

Best of luck for the show !


----------



## jguile415 (1/12/15)

Thank you kindly


----------

